# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Pooping 7 to 8 times a day? Normal?

## kimiboy

Hi all!

Hope I'm posting in the right forum here! 

Anyway, I just recently started bulking after being away from the bodybuilding scene for about two years now. I did start training again 7 months ago but have only recently become more serious and started bulking again. The last time I was on a bulking diet and program was about three years ago....ya I know long time :Icon Rolleyes:  ...too long!

Anyway, my issue right now is that I'm a week and a half into my bulking regiment, and for the past week have been having very many bowel movements, esp. in the morning right after breakfast, sometimes before. When I was bulking some time ago, I know that bowel movements increased a bit cause of the increase in food and of course whey consumption, but now I'll go about 6 to 7 times a day! It's not diarrhea though and the actual "stuff" is looks normal.

Is this because of my increase in food intake as well the three whey shakes I have per day (one with 2% milk others with water. The milk one I have 30 min before bed.)

Thank ya guys!

p.s. I know this is a rather "gross" topic so sorry about that one!  :Smilie:

----------


## Anavar Man

I don't want to talk about anabolics, I would rather talk about your sh*t.......

----------


## soulstealer

Dude try removing the milk and whey for a couple days you might be intolerant....

----------


## kimiboy

nope....never have been lactose intolerant. I can still drink a glass of milk and be fine. Thanks for the suggestion though!

----------


## Lexed

when I bulk same shit here( lol)..... I go 4-5 times a day when im not bulking to 1-2 times a day so its normal

----------


## inheritmylife

If your stool is consistent and solid, you are healthy. Now if you said you were having fewer bms, that would be a problem.

Poop away.

----------


## kimiboy

hey guys thanks for the reponse! Puts my mind at ease.....

inheritmylife...what is bms?

Thanks!

----------


## Johny-too-small

:Poop2:

----------


## inheritmylife

> hey guys thanks for the reponse! Puts my mind at ease.....
> 
> inheritmylife...what is bms?
> 
> Thanks!


bowel movements killer. bowel movements.

----------


## inheritmylife

> 


 :Haha:

----------


## kimiboy

> bowel movements killer. bowel movements.


Ha....that would almost be commen sense....um...I knew that....I was just seeing if you did :Icon Rolleyes:  

Thanks!

----------


## skeldno

I poo all the time to! it is sooooo anoying as i spend more time sh*%ing then anything else!

Glad im not the only one though!

----------


## nandro_shagg

> Hi all!
> 
> Hope I'm posting in the right forum here! 
> 
> Anyway, I just recently started bulking after being away from the bodybuilding scene for about two years now. I did start training again 7 months ago but have only recently become more serious and started bulking again. The last time I was on a bulking diet and program was about three years ago....ya I know long time ...too long!
> 
> Anyway, my issue right now is that I'm a week and a half into my bulking regiment, and for the past week have been having very many bowel movements, esp. in the morning right after breakfast, sometimes before. When I was bulking some time ago, I know that bowel movements increased a bit cause of the increase in food and of course whey consumption, but now I'll go about 6 to 7 times a day! It's not diarrhea though and the actual "stuff" is looks normal.
> 
> Is this because of my increase in food intake as well the three whey shakes I have per day (one with 2% milk others with water. The milk one I have 30 min before bed.)
> ...


how much fiber are u taking in? a good bowl of oats and im shitting for 6 hrs...sometimes when i start a cycle i get the shits too for some reason...are u on cycle now?

----------


## Sir Lifts-a-lot

pooping is fun!!!!

I wish I could go 6-7 times a day!

----------


## BuffDJ

Having the protein blowouts. Blow your O ring out. GI motility is up from the increase of protein and just need to aclimate to it probably.
Hey look at the bright side. With all the time on the toilet you can catch up on all your reading. lol
Buff

----------


## skeldno

Well i here that your poo still has a lot of protein and vitamins in it!

And i pay good money for them and dont wana waste em!

----------


## StoneGRMI

This thread is sh*tty

----------


## skeldno

That is 1 sh%t joke!

----------


## millionairemurph

save up for a horsepile and leave it at in your buddys can. they'll be impressed

----------


## nietzsche0904

i dont think that many bowel movements is nature or healthy under any circumstance

----------


## Blitz777

I have to disagree. When bulking I shit 5-6 times a day, and never had any problems related to it. Have had BW and many physicals, and everything has come out A ok. I think it just has to do with the volume of food intake, and the amount of fiber. I really don't see a problem with it.




> i dont think that many bowel movements is nature or healthy under any circumstance

----------


## Joemeek

You're all talking s**t  :Wink:

----------

